# Pigeons Wanted



## BaumGSP (Nov 5, 2010)

I have been looking all over for some pigeons to train my young dog with. I've searched KSL.com and found a couple guys that would be willing to sell me a few but it seems like buying pigeons can get very expensive if you want your young dog to see a lot of birds.

With that in mind, I bought a trap that can hold up to 15 birds, but I am having a hard time finding a good spot for it. I initially thought I would stick it in an overpass somewhere and wait, but so far that hasn't worked. 

I live in the North Salt Lake area. Let me know if anyone has tips on where to place the trap for better success.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

PM Sent


----------

